
The H-1B visa: A golden ticket loses its luster - calvinbhai
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/The-H-1B-visa-in-the-age-of-Trump-A-golden-13015356.php#container
======
calvinbhai
As an ex-H1b, I'm glad it is losing it's luster.

I didn't realize how similar H1b is to bonded labor, except that the labors
are highly paid (compared to the US National average).

I'm in India right now, and I do hear / meet many many H1bs who have been
shunted out of US, after all the valuable investment they made. Some of these
people have been sent home rightly, because they worked for a body shop that
abused the labor laws. But what's surprising is that many more of these
returnees are those who got grad degrees from good universities, worked in
Fortune 50 companies and yet got screwed by the system.

IMO, it is not worth the effort to invest so much in the United States and be
taken for granted.

I hope a few more liquidity events like Walmart + Flipkart, and the homegrown
Tech hub will boom, with the expats returning at the right time.

